# Did Hysterectomy Help IBS?



## BrendaGayle (Feb 14, 2001)

I am soon going to have a full hysterectomy (when I stop being so afraid). I use to be IBS/D, but after a lap 2 years ago to unstick my insides, I became IBS/C. I now am in pain alot, ranging from what feels like intestinal cramps and menstrual cramps most of the time. Both gastro and gyno guy said the female problems and IBS are playing into each other. The gyno guy said Idefinately have more scar tissue. I handle anesthestic drugs poorly which is scaring me the most along with working around my colon. Anybody been thru this and any suggestions?


----------



## coppin (Jul 17, 2001)

Why is it that u need the Hysterectomy? I had mine due to endometriosis...that would account for the cramping etc...When they took out the uterus it was stuck like chewing gum to my bowel..i had a colonscopy finally done last year, and they found colitis as well...I had the uterus taken out back in 1995 and then last year 2001 i had the ovaries and tubes removed...they say the chance of getting the endo back after the uterus is gone is rare...ya right...i had it plus in the past few years i had a few laps done due to cysts and adhesions...now i have had so much surgery in that area they are wanting to freeze my nerves, or i can strengthen it all...Good luck with the surgery....your bowels wont work for a few days after it as they do move it all out of the way...Aussiedeb


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

My IBS "D" started after my hysterectomy. Don't know if there is a relationship there, but I never had IBS till after the hystrectomy. Remember, though, everyone is different. My hystrectomey was a piece of cake. Cindy


----------



## irishayes (Feb 10, 2001)

I, too, have lots of scar tissue. My gyno Dr. just went in to do a lap and couldn't see anything because he couldn't get through the adhesions!Can they do a surgery to get rid of scar tissue? Won't that just create more scar tissue? I am afraid of having a hysterectomy because of the scar tissue THAT would create. Do some of us scar more than others?


----------



## BrendaGayle (Feb 14, 2001)

I have to have a hysterectomy due because my insides are bound together again with scar tissue. I too worry about developing more scar tissue so I'm at a loss what to do. I have to have a complete abdominal hysterectomy, which my doctor feels confident he will be able to undo all this scar tissue.


----------



## 143Angel (Jun 4, 2001)

I hope this helps. I just had a partial ab hyst on Dec 7th for adenomyosis and endo. Still have my ovaries. My IBS symptoms before were extreme pain like contractions from labor and alot of D. Anything I ate went right through me. Well now after having the surgery (which I also had my bladder fixed up higher)I have had no problems with IBS. I am not taking anymore Meds for it either. I know your worries about the sleep meds. I have become allergic to so many meds in the past 3 years that it even worries the docs. I have even a hard time finding pain meds that actually work. But things are so much better now. I was also very scared when my gyn doc told me I needed this surgery. I am 35 years old, 2 years ago I had a double masectomy and reconstruction. And then now needing a hyst, it made me feel like there was not going to be anything left of me that was a woman. I've had all the kids I want (4). But after a long talk with my husband and lots of support from friends that kept seeing me in pain, I finally thought it was best, because my doc said I wouldn't get any better just worst. I hope things work out well for you. Just remember that all of us are here. This site helped me through it all.







Take care.Donna


----------



## journey (Jan 8, 2002)

I had a hyst Dec 28. i have had IBS/c. After I had my hyst I went for 8 days without having a BM!Thought I was goinh to die! I started to eat bran flakes every morning along with a stool softner.Most of my pain I think stemmed from my IBS> Its been 4 weeks now and am feeling much better. Its scarey though because they tell you not to strain but thats the only way I can go sometimes. I hope you do ok.







Good luck.keep me posted


----------

